# Anybody know anythimg about hermit crabs



## Turtled (Feb 4, 2013)

I was hoping to get a hermit crab soon but would like to ask for some proffesional advice. I have done a lot of research but I would like you all to tell me how to set up the tank and what to feed it and how much exercise it should get


----------



## wellington (Feb 4, 2013)

I have had one for quite a while now. A friend of mine has sent me some food she gets her hermits food from and it is great stuff. Don't bother with the crap at the pet stores like Petco, etc. Mind doesn't have a big tank right now. I am still looking. However, he loves to climb. He as a plain sand bottom. A water dish for fresh water and one for salt water. A couple logs and a plastic plant. A half shell for food. Under tank heater and a glass top. They like humidity. Check out this site. www.hermitcrabpatch.com The food I have is : soil diet his favorite, staple, land hermit crab treat. The first two are from the site. Not sure where she got the other two from. Hope this helps.


----------



## Turtled (Feb 4, 2013)

Anybody else want to chime in?


----------



## theelectraco (Feb 5, 2013)

Like mentioned, they need humidity. They will b much more active. There are a few different substrates you can use, I have had th best success with Eco earth although it is messy it helps with the humidity and let's them dig. Coco coir would work also. I wouldn't recommend sand. Give them different climbing options. Thick substrate for digging. Flat shallow water dish. Get a tank with floorspace.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have two purple pincher's! They need a lot of humidity or they will die! They can not live in dry weather. I mist mine thruout the day everyday! They will also die in cool weather. They do something called molt.This is very important. Make sure you read every thing you can about the molting process. You will need an isolation tank if you have more than one crab. Other's could eat the molting crab. Please let me know if you have questions.I have really studied about these guys!  They are a lot of fun if they are properly taken care of.

Also, I do not feed them hermit crab food. I am sure you read about all that since you have already done research. Do not listen to what the pet store people tell you either. They need atleast 6 Inches of sand for molting. You can get play sand at Lowes.They do not need the hermit crab sand that the pet store sells. You can get a 50 pound bag for only 5dollars.I use sand and eco earth. I do half and half.


----------



## Turtled (Feb 6, 2013)

Do different hermit crabs (ex. Purple pinchers and ecuadorians) need different shells (ex. D-openings, or round openings)


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, you are supposed to get a shell that has the opening the size of his largest pincher. I have only had pp's . I am pretty sure the other crabs are the same. I usually put a variety of shells in.They will usually pick a favorite type of shell...atleast mine do. They change shells and sometimes get back into their old ones. They get larger each time they molt then you can get a size bigger. Have you researched molting yet? The people at the pet store did not even tell me about molting! I had no idea until I read about it.

I hope I answered what you needed.. Please ask me anything!! I dont mind at all.


----------



## Turtled (Feb 10, 2013)

Would it be better to get one from a shelter or the pet store


----------



## mainey34 (Feb 10, 2013)

I know mine is very pickey which shell he will change to. He has gone thru 3 different ones in a week. Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Turtled (Feb 10, 2013)

mainey34 said:


> I know mine is very pickey which shell he will change to. He has gone thru 3 different ones in a week. Am i doing something wrong?



Most likely not some crabs are just picky but you might want to make sure that the shells aren't too small


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 10, 2013)

Turtled said:


> mainey34 said:
> 
> 
> > I know mine is very pickey which shell he will change to. He has gone thru 3 different ones in a week. Am i doing something wrong?
> ...



I agree. May be too small or big. The opening should be as big as the larger pincher. Mine do change several times tho. They may just be checking each one out! 




Turtled said:


> Would it be better to get one from a shelter or the pet store



Either would be fine.


----------



## mainey34 (Feb 10, 2013)

I measured the opening of the shell and put a few in that were of the same size or close to it. Just curious..


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 10, 2013)

mainey34 said:


> I measured the opening of the shell and put a few in that were of the same size or close to it. Just curious..



Thats perfect! I did the same thing!!


----------



## Sulcata tortoise665 (Mar 23, 2013)

Me and my family have had about eight hermit crabs! They are pretty good pets we fed them fruit and hermit crab pellets . I kept mine in a 20 gallon and put some coconut wall in the back that they loved for climbing and then I had a sponge in there and a small water dish I used coconut bedding


And make sure to put done extra empty shells in there because when their ready they climb out of their shell and go look for a bigger one if they cant find another shell they could die without protection! Just so you know don't freak out when they climb out they don't have any back legs so they look a bit weird!


----------



## animalfreak (Mar 31, 2013)

I probably could improve but I feed them just hermit crab food but I've heard they can eat fish food as well. You HAVE to give them water through a small sponge. If it's a land crab they hate water so what I do is soak the sponge and put a little water under the sponge in the bowl so it has a little more to soak up. I rarely hold mine but my favorite crab Buddy is very active, sweet, and never pinched! On the other hand Ranger pinched me and it hurt! But also Cooper is rarely out and hasn't ever pinched. They all have different personalities. Some people think they are just crabs but I think they are still living creatures God made. I love having mine! At night I hear their shells on the plastic because they are nocturnal. I got $50 and I'm addicted to getting new pets although my moms done with buying more animals ((she pet sits and we own 10 pets)) but this week I'm going to use my 10 gal tank and fill it with colored sand and plants. They love to climb and love having companions so id get 2 or more. ((I will probably end up buying another haha)) mine sleep in one little spot it's so cute! Anything else feel free to PM me!


----------

